# Deer Lease Bunkhouse



## Highseas

Has anyone built a bunkhouse for their deer lease? If so, does anyone have any suggestions/recommendations? I am thinking 8X12. with a small porch. There is already a shower and toilet at lease so I will not need to mess with that. Will need a sink, but am just planning on hooking a hose to it. Just a place to sleep and storage. Please any advice helps.


----------



## MT Stringer

I have a 10 x 12 stg building in my back yard that looks typical of what you see at Home depot. Actually, I made mine to look like theirs. It is full of stuff.

120 square feet is not much room. A couple of cots or stack a couple of bunks on one side and build some shelves on the other and maybe a table. 

Good luck.


----------



## Trouthunter

Try it 12 by 16...you'll appreciate the extra room. You can get detailed plans online, a lot of them free that will show you all the material that you will need, how to cut and take you right to the finished product.

Good luck!

TH


----------



## redman71

Unless you are 100% sure that your are going to be on that lease for a looooong time, I wouldn't do it. Moving these types of buildings is not easy or cheap unless you have the equipment to do so. I used to build these things for a living and they cost more than you think. Just finished a 10x16 for a church mission trip, and the materials alone were over $2000.

For the $2000-$3000 you will put into a portable building, just buy a small travel trailer or an old office trailer. It's easy to move and accomplishes the same purpose.

Where is your lease located? If you really want to build this, I am for hire...


----------



## RB II

Agree with redman, you can find a 30 or 32' FEMA trailer for less than $5000 (I bought a 32' one with the 14' ADA slideout for $3500) with A/C, hot water and shower and all the storage you could want. Move it when you are done.


----------



## backbay2

*Connex Box*

Why not go the 20ft connex box route and trick out the inside. It is portable, so if you end your lease a roll back wrecker can move it anywhere. Also build it right and it is a good theft deterant.....


----------



## Chase4556

backbay2 said:


> Why not go the 20ft connex box route and trick out the inside. It is portable, so if you end your lease a roll back wrecker can move it anywhere. Also build it right and it is a good theft deterant.....


x2. I have seen a couple people do this, and with extra security points welded on, it makes a great deterrent to theft.

They had two of them. One was a bunk house, the other was a kitchen and dining area. Was a sweet setup with a porch out front joining the two. They had cut out spaces and installed windows, then welded rebar across them to protect from being broken in. It was sweet and I want to say they got both connex for like 1500 bucks. Not too much more to outfit them.


----------



## BBCAT

As others have said use caution when building a structure. I picked up a 30' FEMA at an auction in Louisiana and delivered to my house for $3000. It has all the comforts of home central air and heat, full size fridge, microwave, ect.


----------



## redman71

I'm not in love with the shipping container idea either. A lot of work and expense converting one of those and still not cheap to move. I would guess you are looking at $500-$1000 to move one of those a significant distance.

As for security, I would not leave anything of real value on a deer lease anyway. Even in a shipping container. It's not a matter of if you are going to get broken into, it's a matter of when. You can always have burglar bars made for your windows and doors on a trailer if it's a real issue for you. I've had several construction site office trailers where we had to do that so they wouldn't steal our computers/printers and such.


----------



## saltbranch

I am planning a 12x12 for our place this year, once it cools down some. I do own the property, but I want something better insulated than a camper, plus something that I can move. Have campers now and they cant keep up with heat in summer AC wise. An 8x12 skid mounted would be easy to winch up on a 16' utuility trailer to move, might have to put some risers on trailer floor(4x4's or whatever to get it above the fenders). Over size permits are not expensive if you build it over 8'6" wide, but dont go over 12' wide. Watch Craigslist for used lumber.doors,windows and other materials needed. I have bought alot cheap that way and have it my garage waiting till I have time to build.
Security wise, I dont keep anything in ours worth stealing and leave the camper unlocked. Rather them just walk in, not bust it up. In the middle of no where like ours is, they would have plenty of time to bust up what they wanted, lock or no lock.
If you do build, just keep in mind the gate entrance width, dont want to go to wide. Check out this website for cabin ideas too.
http://www.small-cabin.com/forum/


----------



## redman71

If you're serious about building the bunkhouse, PM me. I used to build these professionally, but now I build them on the side as I have a good full time job. You can hire me and my tools for the weekend or for the job or we can barter for hunts, guns, etc. You are welcome to help in order to reduce labor cost, or not, if you prefer. 

I have been a professional carpenter since 1993 and have built hundreds of these types of buildings. I have lead numerous church mission trips and Habitat projects, so I have the patience to work with whoever and teach if necessary.


----------



## saltbranch

I was happy with the price I got, its worth it to me to learn. You have any pics of past projects?


----------



## tdgal

*Cabin*

We rebuilt one that was burned up by a lighting strike.
Search for my thread/post *CABIN FROM THE ASHES *
I have some pictures. We already had the platform left over from the fire. So we decided to buld a new one. Yes there were several things we could have done different and /or cheaper We also had to change ideas a couple of times along the way.


----------



## ImReddog

I would suggest that you try a cargo trailer. They come in a lot of different sizes. A lot of people are turning them into a small RV. Nothing inside when you buy them, so you can do whatever you want. You could actually take them home any time that you want... after all, it is a trailer. Good luck in whatever you do.


----------



## WildThings

ImReddog said:


> I would suggest that you try a cargo trailer. They come in a lot of different sizes. A lot of people are turning them into a small RV. Nothing inside when you buy them, so you can do whatever you want. You could actually take them home any time that you want... after all, it is a trailer. Good luck in whatever you do.


You do realize that this thread is 9 years old and the last time the thread starter was on here was 2015


----------

